
Ask HN: Building a Jarvis for Learning and Work? - hsikka
I’ve been building a really useful qa bot and search engine as part of my CS master’s thesis, with the intention of helping you automatically extend your study and learning process to your laptop. The system answers questions, asks you about progress, and has a pretty good internal search across notes, files, emails.<p>Is there anything like this out there? Preferable open source and extensible?<p>It’s almost like a high level operating system for learning and work!
======
judge2020
I guess the closest is spotlight search on Mac. It's pretty effective at
searching for everything on your computer. In terms of open source, Wox looks
like it does what you're describing [https://github.com/Wox-
launcher/Wox](https://github.com/Wox-launcher/Wox).

